# I do not have health insurance but pay a penalty of about $1000 at tax time



## Bretrick (Apr 2, 2022)

My whole life I have received free medical care/treatment except to purchase dentures.
I have Ambulance cover @ $60/year, because here there is only one service which is a private company. An ambulance, uninsured, cost $1006 no matter the distance.
Senior citizens are not charged.
When I look at the cost of Health Insurance for myself - single - Basics cover it is approximately $900/year.
Top cover is approximately $2000/year.
These figures rise every year.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2022)

What's the difference in the benefits you'd receive between basic and top coverage? Seems to me that if you have to pay $1,000 anyway, you may as well at least get the basic coverage and save that $100. It's good you have ambulance coverage just in case.


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> What's the difference in the benefits you'd receive between basic and top coverage? Seems to me that if you have to pay $1,000 anyway, you may as well at least get the basic coverage and save that $100. It's good you have ambulance coverage just in case.


Insurance premiums rise twice a year plus there are always gap payments - (insurance might only cover 85% of a procedure)


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 7, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> Insurance premiums rise twice a year plus there are always gap payments - (insurance might only cover 85% of a procedure)


Same here with Medicare. So are you considered a senior citizen? Not all members on the forum are yet. In fact, at what age are you considered a senior in Australia? In New Jersey, public transportation gives senior discounts starting at age 62. That's also the earliest age we can collect social security.


----------



## Alligatorob (Apr 7, 2022)

Bretrick said:


> When I look at the cost of Health Insurance for myself - single - Basics cover it is approximately $900/year.
> Top cover is approximately $2000/year


By our standards that's a bargain!  Much, much less than here...


----------



## Bretrick (Apr 7, 2022)

OneEyedDiva said:


> Same here with Medicare. So are you considered a senior citizen? Not all members on the forum are yet. In fact, at what age are you considered a senior in Australia? In New Jersey, public transportation gives senior discounts starting at age 62. That's also the earliest age we can collect social security.


The age designating a Senior Citizen is 65.
Accessing super is 65.
Access to the Age Pension is 67
I am 60 so still have a full 7 years before I can retire on a pension because I do not have enough funds to retire.


----------

